# RM7 Reifenfreiheit



## dirtpaw (18. August 2006)

Hallo Leute,

hab mir neulich ein NOS RM7 Komplettrad gegönnt. Hab die 2.5" maxxis Reifen runtergeschmissen und wollte 2.5er IRC Trailbears draufmachen. Hatten keinen Platz! Dann hab ich mal 2.3er Specialized Roller probiert keine Chance (passen an mein RM6 ohne Probleme). Schliesslich hab ich jetzt dünnere Felgen und nen 2.25 Geax drauf. Schaut etwas seltsam aus, passt aber gerade so rein....was fahrt denn Ihr so auf Euren RM7s?

happy trails


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (27. August 2006)

Hi! ich fahre eine Mavic DH schlauchlosfelge( D3.1UST) mit eien Maxxis Minion 2,7 und der passt gerade noch rein! Seitenschlag darf die Felge nicht bekommen und sehr schlammig sollte es auch nicht sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fire-flyer (30. August 2006)

ich fahr 2.35er nevegals auf excalibur dh passt sehr gut selbst mit höhenschlag.


----------

